# Pleco Only Tank



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Just curious...what is the best substrate for a "pleco only" tank?
Sand, fine gravel, course gravel and combination etc.?
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

None... Lol 
Best tank set up in my opinion for plecos is barebottom, driftwood, caves, and if you wanna get adventurous tie down some Anubias and mosses. Anything low light and that could be tied down.
Reason for no substrate is that no matter how you set it up, the next day your tank will look different hahaha plecos get very territorial especially when breeding so their fanning generally disturb the substrate. But barebottom is also MUCH easier to clean and maintain. Honestly all you need to do is suck up the POo and you're done 
Again depending on the type of Pleco it can all change. 
This is my 345 breeding tank set up so you can get an idea. Just snapped a quick pic.


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Very Cool.....I appreciate the help Reis.
Your tank looks great BTW. (big thumbs up)


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah I was just in the middle of a water change hahah 
Hope that helps! 
What plecos are you going to keep?


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Reis said:


> What plecos are you going to keep?


Not sure yet? I have an empty 35 I'm not using and want to set it up as a pleco only tank and try my hand at breeding them.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Yup I have my 345's in a 35G 

Ummm all depends on what you like. First look at what pleco's you want and then build your tank accordingly. (Carnivorous, wood eaters, omnivours...etc) But generally the basic driftwood and cave combo is good  

Breeding Pleco's is fun as you get to see the progress!

I'd say wait until you find something you like. I usually get fry and grow them out and then hope to breed them. Yes it does take a while but the journey is awesome. You get to see your pleco's get from 1inch to 3-4inches and then breeding is totally satisfying and rewarding  again everyone likes to do things differently. Just find out what works for you and what you enjoy the most


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Sounds good Reis and thanks again.
The hunt is on.....


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't like bare bottom. I prefer a thin layer of sand for them.


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

matti2uude said:


> I don't like bare bottom. I prefer a thin layer of sand for them.


What's the benefit of that Matt?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It's mostly personal preference but I have read articles that say having substrate is actually better for the fish.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It's not fancy but it produces lots of baby zebras.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

What did they say the benefits were? Really curious


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Pleco tanks*

It is much easier to clean the bare bottom but I prefer the look of substrate.. its just a little more work to clean, and the plecos tend to uproot some plants once and awhile! All my pleco tanks have substrate.


----------

